# State and Regional Field Championships



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to shoot the MT and ID NFAA State shoots bare bow and the Washington Fita Barebow (recurve) as well.

Matt


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

ccwilder3 said:


> The Florida Shoot is this coming weekend.
> 
> Who all plans on competing in their State and Regional championships? Whats your class?
> 
> I will be. BHFS


Good luck. I've shot several outdoor Sectionals at Gainsville, Fl, but it's been awhile---never seen so many baby armadillos in my life.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

We have 2 this summer, and Im not sure what the difference is. One is the IAA Target State Championship, and the other is the IAA Field State Championship... 
In either case, I want to shoot both... Im just not sure how they work...

B~


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Target is usually a 900 round. You will shoot 30 arrows from 40,50 and 60 yards unless it is NAA affiliated in which case it would be 40,50 and 60 meters.

Field, you will be shooting 4 arrows at 28 different targets ranging from 80 yards to 20 feet.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never done a 900 round... This will be different. 

Can't wait for the field championship....

B~


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

The Illinois State Field Championship is at my club this year. I've been shooting 3D most of the year, but I plan to focus on field for the rest of the season to get ready for that shoot. This will be my first state field shoot. Brad - I'll look forward to meeting you out there!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Mitchhunt said:


> The Illinois State Field Championship is at my club this year. I've been shooting 3D most of the year, but I plan to focus on field for the rest of the season to get ready for that shoot. This will be my first state field shoot. Brad - I'll look forward to meeting you out there!


Awesome.. thanks!

btw... is there camping nearby? I dont want to spend the cash on a hotel, and would love to camp out in a park nearby....

B~


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we will allow camping at the club. There's no running water, but we have port-a-pottys and a clubhouse in case weather comes in. If you need more amenities check out this link http://www.doublejcampground.com/ . This place is about a mile from the club as the crow flies. Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

ccwilder3 said:


> The Florida Shoot is this coming weekend.
> 
> Who all plans on competing in their State and Regional championships? Whats your class?
> 
> I will be. BHFS


In Georgia June 9-10 our club will be hosting the GBAA State Field and the NFAA Southeastern Field, I too am shooting BHFS, I'll try to give you a run for your money yah like that will happen:BangHead: of course there is Tim in NC:77:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be shooting Tim's place here in NC on June 9-10 for the SE Sectionals. Our States aren't until the end of August but I'll be there too.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

It will be here soon!!!! one week!!!


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I will be competing in the MN target and field and maybe the ND State shoots. Both in the Open class


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

we have our mw sectionals coming up the second to last weekend of june in kansas city, state is a couple weeks later in KC. I may have to make it up to chatham and shoot as a guest at your guys' state shoot if that is allowed


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

We'd love to see you out there Wolf! Shooting as a guest is allowed. Good luck at sectionals and your state shoot!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

NW Outdoor Sectional is coming up 16-17 June in Idaho (Grangeville) I just looked at the directions, will be about an 8.5 hour drive!

Looking forward to seeing a new range.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats to Brad Baker Jr on his win in th VFAA state. He shot a 555 and a 557. Awesome shooting


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats a hellava score


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

He is pounding this year. He shot a 300 60X both days to win th indoor nationals a few months ago.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> NW Outdoor Sectional is coming up 16-17 June in Idaho (Grangeville) I just looked at the directions, will be about an 8.5 hour drive!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a new range.


NW Outdoor Sectional was a GREAT event. Club has some good facilities, with a picnic shelter, fire pit, covered shooting line on the practice area, and a nice 28-target range that crosses a pretty creek SEVERAL times.

Lots of friendly people too, and the shoot was well run.

Not a big turnout, but about a dozen from Washington made the trip.

If it is held in Grangeville next time Idaho is up in rotation, I'll certainly do it again.


----------

